# Meine alte HDD Cavier 22500 R.I.P.



## troppa (3. Juli 2008)

Tja, wie soll ich es sagen, nachdem ich gestern Ubuntu installieren wollte und dies auf Grund einiger Schreibfehler nicht möglich war. Startete ich den Rechner neu und was ich im Bios sah machte mich traurig.  (Siehe Bild 2)

Nachdem ich die HDD an zwei weitere PCs gehängt hatte und keiner sie erkannte war ich mir sicher, dass sie hinüber war und dass nach fast 11 Jahren Loyalität!

Kurzentschlossen nahm ich den Schraubenzieher in die Hand und die Elektronik und die Platter waren unversehrt (Bild 3+4) . Selbst der Motor für die Rotation der Platter funktionierte noch (Bild 5).

Hier noch mal der Versuchsaufbau und eine defekte WD400 die ich ausgeweidet habe.

Bitte erzählt mir von eueren toten Festplatten, vllt. heitert mich das etwas auf.


----------



## exa (3. Juli 2008)

wenns dich beruhigt, ich hatte bisher mit jeder festplatte startprobs^^

meine erste war schon sata... nur das windoof damals noch nix damit anfangen konnte, und ich so ersrmal die treiber suchen und laden musste um die manuell per diskette einzuspeisen bei der os install...

meine 2., ein HD 501LJ machte mir vor 2 tagen mucken, als ich einfach nur den platz tauschte... pc an, keine platte...

nochmal an, meine os platte gefunden und hochgefahren, im gerätemanager war die HD501LJ dann da, aber weder im arbeitsplatz noch in der datenträgerverwaltung zu finden oO...

nochn neustart später war alles als wär nichts gewesen...^^


----------



## troppa (3. Juli 2008)

^^ das Sata Prob. kenn ich. Ich hatte damals (ich glaub Anfang 2003) das Problem mit nem Asus A7N8X Deluxe mit dem NVIDIA nForce2 Ultra 400 und dem Silicon kA Sata Chip (damals noch dediziert mein A7N8X-X hatte den nicht) und ner Maxtor-Platte mit 150?! GB von einem Kumpel, für den ich einen Rechner gebaut habe. Naja bis ich dahinter gekommen bin, wie dass ging, hat es bestimmt 2 Stunden gedauert und dann den richtigen Treiber finden... und dann vor Allem noch ein Diskettenlaufwerk auftreiben^^ 

(Hatte damals keins mehr im Haus und musste noch extra Eins kaufen, was ich übringens heute immer noch im Rechner habe und mich schon das ein oder andere Mal vor Neuanschaffungen bewart und wenn ich an die Flash-Eskarparden meines Strikers bzw. Striker Extremes denke. Außerdem hatte damals noch kein I-Net, hab ich erst zu meinem Geburtstag gekriegt (Mitte 2003)) Jedenfalls rannte die Kiste am Abend. (Am Mittag angefangen) 

War schon für damalige Verhältnisse geil (Athlon XP 2800+ (Barton), A7N8X Del., 1GiB DDR 400, Radeon 9800PRO, 150GB Maxtor Sata, DVD, CD-RW, 450 Watt Enermax und das in nem Chieftec CS-601 (Mein Lieblingsgehäuse bis ich zum ersten Mal en !Lian Li PC-60! gesehen habe) Hatte damals ca. 1500€ gekostet, war günstig wenn ich an meine 3000€ Kiste hier denke )


----------



## Maggats (4. Juli 2008)

hab hier noch ne quantum fireball mit 620 MB liegen, die geht sogar noch is von 1995.

abgeraucht ist mir bisjetzt nur eine seagate barracuda sata2 320gb


----------



## CentaX (4. Juli 2008)

Bei meinem Praktikum liegt eine HDD von 1994... Zumindest ist da ein handgeschriebener Aufkleber drauf auf dem ein Dataum aus '94 steht.
Einfach mal stromstecker ran... pufff... 
Ein P2 liegt da auch noch... 
Neulich ist da ne HDD abgeraucht - stromstecker ran... sie fängt an hochzudrehen... pufffff.... ich seh ne kleine, helle spiegelung im gehäuse, reiß schon am stecker, danach kam VIEL rauch...
Das war so ein externes Netzteil, dass letztendlich nen 4pin liefert...
Gestern kam einer, der hatte 2 HDDs, die nur noch geklapptert haben - am ende hat er dann gesagt, dass er die 4pins falschrum angeschlossen hatte - ich mein, wie geht sowas, die sind doch abgeflacht?!


----------



## px2 (4. Juli 2008)

kann ich den motor haben, denn soviel ich weis wird der bei neueren modellen über einen microchip geregelt, da geht nichts mehr mit einfach an das nt hängen, und ich bräucht den aber für nen hdd mod


----------



## troppa (4. Juli 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Einfach mal stromstecker ran... pufff...
> Ein P2 liegt da auch noch...
> Neulich ist da ne HDD abgeraucht - stromstecker ran... sie fängt an hochzudrehen... pufffff.... ich seh ne kleine, helle spiegelung im gehäuse, reiß schon am stecker, danach kam VIEL rauch...
> Das war so ein externes Netzteil, dass letztendlich nen 4pin liefert...
> Gestern kam einer, der hatte 2 HDDs, die nur noch geklapptert haben - am ende hat er dann gesagt, dass er die 4pins falschrum angeschlossen hatte - ich mein, wie geht sowas, die sind doch abgeflacht?!



^^ Rauchen gefährdet die Gesundheit

Das mit den Molex-Steckern ist mit auch neu



px2 schrieb:


> kann ich den motor haben, denn soviel ich weis wird der bei neueren modellen über einen microchip geregelt, da geht nichts mehr mit einfach an das nt hängen, und ich bräucht den aber für nen hdd mod



Warum nicht, musste nur Porto klar machen kriegst aber die ganze Platte. Ich hab auf dem oberen Platte aber rumgematscht, musst du (hab leider keinen kleineren Torx als 8 sonst siehts aus wie bei meiner WD400 *8ter reinpress*) ausbauen und mit Spiritus abspülen (Hat bei meiner WD400 geklappt^^). Schrieb mir mal bitte ne Nachricht, wenn du noch interressiert bist.


----------



## CentaX (4. Juli 2008)

troppa schrieb:


> ^^ Rauchen gefährdet die Gesundheit



Schonmal nen Raucher- PC gesehn? Dass, was bei 10 jahre alten Rechnern Staub ist, waren bei dem so Nikotinbälle... richtig abartig!
Und das Ding hat GESTUNKEN und genau in Richtung meinen Platz gepustet... argh... Ich hab da echt schon zu viel gesehn, das wird mich ein leben lang prägen...


----------



## troppa (4. Juli 2008)

CentaX schrieb:


> Schonmal nen Raucher- PC gesehn? Dass, was bei 10 jahre alten Rechnern Staub ist, waren bei dem so Nikotinbälle... richtig abartig!
> Und das Ding hat GESTUNKEN und genau in Richtung meinen Platz gepustet... argh... Ich hab da echt schon zu viel gesehn, das wird mich ein leben lang prägen...



Leider hat ich noch nicht das Vergnügen

Aber hab Erfahrungen nem Rechnern der regelrecht als Staubsauger eingesetzt worden sind. (Auf dem Boden, keine Filter, kaum gesaugt und dann denn ganzen Tag laufen lassen xD) Erstmal ne viertel Stunde mit dem Kompressor bearbeitet und meine Klamoten stanken wie frisch von der Deponie...


----------

